# Etiquette, what would you do?



## Yakcraz (Sep 19, 2017)

So we caught a small blacktip shark, maybe 4’, the other evening. Apparently it drew more attention than we thought, because yesterday people on the beach were asking about it & had been watching from their balconies at the neighboring condos & hotels plus the crowd that gathered on the beach for the landing & release. Anyway, it wasn’t a huge deal to me because we’ve caught several in the past. But apparently, the word spread. Yesterday evening though, I waited all day for the people swimming to clear out so that I could cast a line. The plan was to toss out a double drop rig with a couple pieces of shrimp & snag a few lady fish in the evening, cut them up, & send them back out on the shark rod to catch another one. Anyway, this guy in the orange shirt walks up. We haven’t seen him the whole trip. He said that he heard that I was the guy to talk to about catching a shark, & went on to tell me about his surf fishing conquest. He then asked if he could throw a line out. Keep in mind that I had just tossed out my first line of the day & it’s like 5:30pm. I’m like “yeah”, it’s public beach & a free country right.🤷🏼‍♂️ Then he proceeds to leave his tackle box, the brown & red one in the pic, sitting there & said “ will you watch this?” As he waded out into the surf & started tossing a spoon. He actually looked like he knew what he was doing though, He had a Penn Fierce rod & reel combo, not a cheap Walmart setup, & was casting in a 9:00 to 3:00 pattern & waded out about chest deep & was casting into the gut. I figured that if he caught something, he might give it to me for bait, so I let it ride. Dude seemed legit enough. Then, he drifted over into my set line. I reeled it in & it was obvious by his reaction that he felt it drag across his feet & legs. I threw my left hand up, because my rod was in my right, like WTF man?!?. He just gave me a thumbs up 👍, & continued on tossing his spoon. By this point, I was getting annoyed & told the wife “ let’s pack it up & go get some good food for supper”. Dude seemed to be doing everything right & wasn’t catching bait, so, it must not be there right now & I’m just wasting shrimp trying to catch it. But anyway, how would y’all handle this?


----------



## O-SEA-D (Jun 28, 2016)

The same way that you did. Best to avoid conflict sometimes. Plus you had your old lady with ya so she probably appreciated more that you handled it that way.


----------



## ST1300rider (Apr 27, 2017)

5 oz. pyramid weight cast right over his head a few times.Miles of beach, he was running you off and he did.


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Cobia jig or tell him you've been chumming for sharks all day. I always carry a tube of supper glue with me, Id make it where he'd never be able to open that box again!! Old pier trick


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

stevenattsu said:


> Cobia jig or tell him you've been chumming for sharks all day. I always carry a tube of supper glue with me, Id make it where he'd never be able to open that box again!! Old pier trick


somebody like that tourist wouldn't know what chumming is.
jack


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Open his tackle box and piss in it.


----------



## LY-zer (Jan 16, 2019)

It looks like the the sun is going down a bit. Just ask him to holler and wave his arms when the sharks start to bite. Literally, just holler. You can enjoy a nice sunset with the wife until he starts screaming bloody murder.


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)




----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

You did the right thing. However I like the superglue trick. I always keep a bottle in my tacklebox as well.


----------



## Sleep (Apr 3, 2018)

Put your arms over your head in a pyramid shape, yell at the guy and start pointing at the water.


----------



## Yakcraz (Sep 19, 2017)

stevenattsu said:


> Cobia jig or tell him you've been chumming for sharks all day. I always carry a tube of supper glue with me, Id make it where he'd never be able to open that box again!! Old pier trick


I debated strongly about tossing his tackle box out into the surf right before we left. But then I considered, that someone might step on a hook, we still have a couple nights here & the wife goes to the beach alone in the mornings sometimes when I go fish elsewhere, fish or birds could randomly eat whatever he had in there, etc.. So, I decided against it. A few whiskey drinks & some good food an hour or so later made it all better.


----------



## MaxxT (May 9, 2015)

cut him up for bait is the correct answer


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

MaxxT said:


> cut him up for bait is the correct answer


Slow down there, Dahmer.


----------



## HighCotton (Oct 2, 2007)

Slip a bait shrimp in his tackle box, He'll find it ... eventually.


----------

